# Golf Ball in a Block of Wood



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is one that I made recently. It's a Golf Ball in a Block of Wood.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1uvggS65q8



.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice little project. I will have to make a couple for my grandkids. Let them figure out how I got the ball in there. They know it all so you think they will figure it out? 

Don


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Cool project. Thanks for sharing. I may try to make a few later on.


----------

